

Ask HN: Who signed up for Stanford Technology Entrepreneurship online course? - clb22

Since the class requires to build teams and I don't have a team yet, I'd like to find potential partners inside Hacker News community.<p>I want to partner with people interested in developing business in emerging markets such as Latin America
======
victorhn
Hi, i live in a Latin American country and also enrolled in the course (and
without a team), would you be interested?

------
nolite
Paris here

